# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  не могу найти дрова

## vol19-home

недавно купил материнку от MSI P43 NEO3

поставил Windows XP - не найдено оборудование :

VEN_8086&DEV_3A3E&SUBSYS_75141462&REV_00
VEN_8086&DEV_3A3E&CC_0403

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A3E&SUBSYS_75141462&REV_00\3&115  83659&0&D8

заранее спасибо !

если не все написал - пишите, что еще надо...

просьба - ответы типа "это интел, дальше гугли сам" - не принимаются

----------


## Silkoni

ты дрова ставил от этой мамки?

----------


## vol19-home

ставил... оказалось все просто... надо было поставить патчик kb888111-x86-rus-forsp2.exe и нашлась звуковая карточка Realtek High Definition Audio Driver типа ALC888.
все... всем спасибо... тема закрыта !

p.s. все дрова я ставил вручную, а то хлама много всякого ставится...

----------

